# Getting input level where there sould be none [Win7 64-Bit] [ESI [email protected]]



## Seilosen (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Guys and Gals at Home Theatre Shack,
i'm not much of a home theatre guy, but as y'all may know, REW has a good reputation with all audio freaks! :bigsmile:
i've been experimenting with RoomEQWizard since I want to make some acoustic treatments to my room. But there seems to be something I'm not doing right, since I keep getting a signal at REW's Input when there is none!









Since I got impossible graphs with endless decay times in REW I thoght I'll mute the Mic and see what happens if I check the levels in REW.
REW detects a level of -18.5 dB at the Input (with no signal beein connected to the input) as soon as I playback the calibration signal. After that, It returns back to -90 or -85 dB.
In the soundcard control panel, there actually is no Input sigal (which is correct, since I switched the mixer/mic off). So why does REW detect something?
I first thought this could be a serious crosstalk issue of my soundcard (not very likely) but if that was the case, the soundcard panel would show that -18.5dB level, too. Yes, I've chosen the correct Input Device in REW.
I have the most up to date java version installed and the soundcard driver is up to date, too.
Is there something I'm overlooking in the process?

General Setup:

[Input] ECM8000 -> FMR RNP Preamp -> Mackie Compact Mixer -> ESI Julia Soundcard
[Output] ESI Julia -> Mackie Compact Mixer -> Mackie HR 624 Monitors


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The input mixer (probably the Windows mixer) has some output monitoring feature active, in older versions of Windows this tended to be a "What U Hear" or similar input in the record mixer that has to be muted, only line in should be unmuted for record. Check the Levels tab of the line in properties. You also need to make sure "Listen to this device" is not checked on the line in to avoid feedback loops when measuring.


----------



## Seilosen (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you John for your quick answer!

Monitoring is disabled although you definitely tipped me in the right direction:

When I apply an Input signal to the soundcard, this signal can be seen in the control panel of the soundcard. The input signal meter in the windows config panel does not move an inch though.

Interestingly, when I apply an output signal (i.e. REW calibration signal or Winamp Music), the windows control panel shows me this signal on the output meter AS WELL as on the input meter.
This leads me to the conclusion that the integration of the soundcard into windows somehow is messed up. I just reinstalled the driver. No change.

I will contact the support of the manufacturer on that issue. Any other ideas?

Oh, in case anybody happens to know this soundcard: I tried to rewire the input signal to WDM and MME (via DirectWire) without success.


----------



## kflory (Feb 6, 2010)

I had an issue with my Soundblaster on Win7/32 bit initially where even when it wasn't selected, the monitoring was enabled. Once I did enable it, apply, and then disable it and apply, the problem went away and had not returned. Never did root cause how it started in that state, but may be worth a try to see if it helps in your situation.


----------



## Seilosen (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks kflory,
I tried it, didn't work neither. The Input meter still reflects the output meter. As far as I know, there's no checkbox in windows that let's you monitor the output as an input.
I found a interesting workaround (that absolutely makes no sense :coocoo :
When I restart the Windows Audio Service in the "services" tab under the control panel (Sorry guys, I'm on german windows, can't tell you the way to get to that tab in english windows), the "output monitoring" problem is fixed.
I even get an input signal from the mic, but just on the left chanel :sweat:

This seems to be a major driver issue or I completely miss something. I'll phone the customer service as soon as possible and will report you guys how this ends up getting fixed.


----------

